# White edges on tee DTG



## teo583 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello. So i printed this tee at an shop from my town (DTG print) and it has those white lines on the edge of the print. Could you tell me why please? Is it because the semi transparent pixels of the space background or what could be the problem?
*I removed the background from photoshop and is only that transparent thing.
**The space background is a layer.
*As you can see, those white lines appear under the head and the full body photo as well.


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi! I hope you doing well today!
Well... in my opinion, there is some information on those areas in the design file.
And the printer is doing it's job...printing every pixel that is not transparent.
So... have a look at your design and load it again and this time with a file format that works with transparencies... png, for example.

Hope that helps!
e.


----------



## teo583 (Nov 25, 2020)

DTG Merch said:


> Hi! I hope you doing well today!
> Well... in my opinion, there is some information on those areas in the design file.
> And the printer is doing it's job...printing every pixel that is not transparent.
> So... have a look at your design and load it again and this time with a file format that works with transparencies... png, for example.
> ...





DTG Merch said:


> Hi! I hope you doing well today!
> Well... in my opinion, there is some information on those areas in the design file.
> And the printer is doing it's job...printing every pixel that is not transparent.
> So... have a look at your design and load it again and this time with a file format that works with transparencies... png, for example.
> ...


Hello, thansk for ur response. I loaded it as an PNG file, idk why it is like that.


----------

